# CONTEST: Most Entertaining Thread



## shesulsa (May 16, 2006)

Hurry, hurry, hurry.  Step right up and cast your votes here for the most entertaining thread on MartialTalk!

Above you see the nominations.  You may only vote once.  The starter of the most entertaining thread is the winner.

Prize: One year's Supporting Membership. If the winner is already a supporting member, that winner may choose to tack on to their already existing membership (with no cash refund for the prize should you choose to close your account) or pass it on to another existing non-supporting member.

POLL CLOSES  MAY 31, 2006


----------



## Cruentus (May 16, 2006)

Despite my submission, I voted for "photos that make you go hmm..." That one was pretty funny.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 16, 2006)

And I voted for Tul's thread; because, without it, I would've had no thread


----------



## Andrew Green (May 16, 2006)

easily the pictures that make you go hmm... thread


----------



## mrhnau (May 16, 2006)

I thought the MA-Caver thread was really entertaining. I'm always looking forward for updates  actually got me interested in caving LOL


----------



## shesulsa (May 18, 2006)

Get your votes in, folks!


----------



## terryl965 (May 18, 2006)

Can we vote again and again for the Photo That make you go Hmmmm!!!
Yea
Terry


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2006)

I voted for a thread not associated with me in any way. 

And that is how I hope it goes down.


----------



## Swordlady (May 22, 2006)

Um...there are only 24 votes so far.  Do people even know about this poll?  Maybe a temporary Sticky in the Locker Room would help...


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 22, 2006)

Thread Stuck until Poll is complete.

Thread in Locker room as well with link to this thread to see if it helps.


----------



## shesulsa (May 25, 2006)

Bumping this thread to remind everyone to VOTE VOTE VOTE!!


----------



## mantis (May 26, 2006)

it's definitely 'pictures that make you go hmm' thread
i read it a couple of days ago and im still laughing my butt off until now!


----------



## shesulsa (May 28, 2006)

Three Days Left For This Poll.  Everyone Please Vote!!!


----------



## shesulsa (May 31, 2006)

This is the last day of the poll, folks!  VOTE NOW OR FOREVER HOLD YOUR PIECE ... er, PEACE.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 31, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> This is the last day of the poll, folks! VOTE NOW OR FOREVER HOLD YOUR PIECE ... er, PEACE.


 
Can I do both?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2006)

Everyone, you seriously need to sit down because I just KNOW that this is going to be a shock, okay?

Are ya sittin'?

Are you ready?

Are you sure?

The winner of the Most Entertaining Thread is none other than our very own 

artyon:artyon:artyon:


_*RICH PARSONS
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*_​


----------



## Kacey (Jun 4, 2006)

Congrats, Rich!  artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

*OH......


MY.....


GOD....*

:xtrmshock:xtrmshock:xtrmshock:xtrmshock:xtrmshock:xtrmshock:xtrmshock:xtrmshock:xtrmshock:xtrmshock

*who wudda thunk!!!!*




*Congrats Rich!
:boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2:
*

​


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 4, 2006)

Cool... Parson's found a reason to let the chick in his basement well live for another day. YAY RICH!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 4, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone!


 
OH GOD! That means no one is safe....:xtrmshock :uhoh:


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 5, 2006)

*OHHHHH NOOOOOO!!!!!*  Not Rich!!  I thought he wasn't a thread?  I guess he was wrong, after all...  Just kidding Rich!


----------



## Henderson (Jun 5, 2006)

*Rich Who?!*

*Just kidding.  Congrats!!*​


----------

